# bottle crates



## chazc50 (Mar 10, 2012)

do any of you collect antique or vintage bottle crates? i found a schweppes crate with a hinged lid and with the royal family emblem on it and its using the schweppes , ltd name. I am not sure i want to keep it, but i have seen some newer ones go for 50-100 so i dont want to give it away.  I think its 80-120 yrs old based on the design, etc


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Chaz,

 This is where those photos might come in handy. Schweppes made a lot of bottles over the years.

 Did'ya see the Uma ad?

 Anything like this? 





From.


----------



## chazc50 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah i am still working on a way to get pics loaded. some have mentioned using photobucket or something like that but i just havent got to it yet.  The crate i have i think is a bit older.  The corners are lined with the older style metal wire, its much taller than the one you show and its got the older lettering as well as a hinged lid.


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 12, 2012)

quite a few people here collect crates..
 I stay away from them where I live.
 Guy had a worn out, barely any writing, splintered and broken in places hunk of junk and wanted 150 for it. I wrote him, told him a crate in that condition is like, 10 bucks on the generous side.  He gave me the typical "that's what I see them sell for on eBay".  ugh..too many ppl watching picking/storage wars etc...

 He also had some plastic milk crates i.e. college shelves... for 25bucks each! almost jumped on that deal.


----------



## chazc50 (Mar 14, 2012)

excuse me while i try to make this work


----------



## chazc50 (Mar 14, 2012)

one more try


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey chaz,

 Thanks for trying. Did you consult the Instructions?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 15, 2012)

I found this one at a flea market last year.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would love one if it was from my local towns. Other than that I'm not too fond of them, except I guess for storage... [8D]


----------



## Eric (Mar 16, 2012)

I have several crates for Coke and Pepsi from the 40s 50s to display/store my bottles.. Also have some for my 7up
 and Dr Peppers... I have found 3 for my Nichol Kola and they range from the early 40s Tall (like the images posted) to the short divided type that are common today.... Woudl love, of course, to find more in that brand so in your travels keep me in mind if you see one.... I think they're great to have and use to display, if in good shape... But I agree some folks think these are made of gold and price them too high.... most I've paid is $20 for one... great pieces of history I think they are definantly worth keeping...


----------

